# Lwanda and Lithobates



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

This one is pretty young yet breeding on a regular and the yellow blaze keeps getting more and more impressive




























Breeder Lwanda





































cc


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

That Lwanda is B-E-A-utiful! I gotte get one of those


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Beautiful!! I have a male but since I lost my female to an overzealous/jealous tank mate of a different species, he's not looking close to that anymore. Im looking for a local source for lwanda females now that I sold the borleyi that killed off my female lwanda.


----------



## moment (Oct 25, 2010)

really gorgeous fish

How long have you had them?


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

sry for delayed response. Lwanda have been growing out for a little over a year but have been working on strain for probably 2-3 years. lithobates growing out maybe 6-9 months. Thanks for the compliments.
cc


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

BoilerFan said:


> That Lwanda is B-E-A-utiful! I gotte get one of those


Went to the GCCA Swap on Saturday and did just that!  I'm now the proud owner of an F1. As a 3 inch juvie he is of course nowhere near that beautiful yet, but it should be fun watching him grow out and color up.

I'd love a Z-Rock as well, but tank space and more importantly, budget did not allow. Some day...


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

BoilerFan said:


> BoilerFan said:
> 
> 
> > That Lwanda is B-E-A-utiful! I gotte get one of those
> ...


GRATZ! they are great cichlids. You will enjoy them.
cc


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Here he is (a couple weeks ago). He's a bit bigger now and the yellow on his shoulder is in a bit more and he has more of a blue sheen to his body. The most colorful thing so far is the blaze on his dorsal.


----------



## kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

awesome color


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

yup, thats how they look b4 the yellow starts thickening and the blue become more vibrant. How big is he? I get them to color up to almost adult colors as little as 1.5 in ( dominant male only). Pretty cool to see them that small and colored up.
cc


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

He's about 3" not counting his tail. He's definitely subdominant right now (the Walteri rules the tank), but he holds his own. I'm not surprised he's not fully colored yet, but I do expect to begin to see noticeable differences soon.

He's an F1 from a beautiful father so I'm crossing my fingers he looks good as well. I'd like to start breeding in the spring and he'd be an excellent place to start.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!! I want that Lwanda's Children! FUCK ME!! (sorry for the Bad Language)


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

I still cant get over him.. here I am Trying to raise Lwanda for my cichlid club.. and That specimen is out there putting mine to shame... wtf??? I think I wanna go die now...


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a couple updated photos of mine just show progression of coloration:


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

here is my little guy I'm trying to grow up.










This is his Dad below, he died a little while back, he was young as well, maybe like 3.5 inches at most. I hope mine gets that Epic Tail like the other ones people are posting on this thread.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like hes on his way. You can already see the yellow on the anal fin and tail. All mine has is a bunch of egg spots on the anal fin and nothing on the tail yet. But then mine eally just started turning blue so we'll see what happened.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

@ BoilerFan, does your guy have females with it? I have a couple females with mine, they color up wayyy faster with females in the tank with them.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

No females, he's in an all male peacock/hap tank. I was disappointedfor awhile, but he's really starting to come around so I'll just continue to be patient. That said, I am looking to startbreeding one of my peacock's this spring and since he's F1 it may well be him. That oughta help


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

@ BoilerFan, you know, Lwanda are one of those peacocks, where.. you almost have to collect them to get all the different kinds out there, some are solid purple almost, and some almost look like Lemon Jakes, some have red on the bottom, some have yellow on the bottom that match the top, and some have white edges. I personally think they are a Lemon Jake type, just from a different area, but that's just me. Maybe there is some characteristic that has not made them a jacobfreibergi that I just don't know of.


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow. Unreal fish buddy. Both are gorgeous. Where did you purchase those boys. Both are of a very good strain. Fins are elongated and look so perfect. Are you breeding the both of them? I see you are the Lwanda. Great specimens buddy jeeeez


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks Guys, The lwanda is a line I worked on. Male wild caught with a real nice finage and a thick yellow band and females from a very strong blue color line tank raised. The product came out great IMO. The lithobates are from a guy that worked on them for a while. Great strain but terrible transaction so i will not mention him here. Prot- your line is pretty nice...the females side of my strain looked very similar.
cc


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

@ CrazyCichlid, Thanks! will you be selling any Fry? Im just wondering. if not its cool. Ill still keep working on my line. Man you have an Amazing Fish tho...


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Protazerg said:


> @ CrazyCichlid, Thanks! will you be selling any Fry? Im just wondering. if not its cool. Ill still keep working on my line. Man you have an Amazing Fish tho...


Highly unlikely. I passively strip the female (that spwans rarely these days) and raise the fry. THe fry i raise don't make it to far do to crowded tanks and me with lack of time. If anything changes, will keep you in mind.
cc


----------

